# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Παροχος για οικονομικη χρηση απο σταθερο

## daras

ΚΑλησπερα,

Θελω να φυγω απο τον ΟΤΕ γιατι τα 32 ευρω τον μηνα πλεον δεν περισσεουν,
Θα βαλω μια απλη γραμμη ADSL 24 για Internet Και για τηλεφωνια λεω να παω σε ενα voip παροχο με φορητοτητα του αριθμου μου ελεγα να παω σε κατι αξιοπιστο οπως Modulus .

Εχετε να προτεινετε κανεναν αλλο ?

----------


## jkoukos

Αν κάνεις φορητότητα τον αριθμό, πως θα έχεις σύνδεση ADSL;

----------


## daras

Εχεις δικο μπερδευτηκα αρα πρεπει να παω σε εναν παροχο για παροχη μονο internet και μετα σε voip παροχο και να παρω εκει καινουργιο νουμερο ?

Παροχος που δινει μονο Internet χωρις τηλεφωνια δεν υπαρχει (για επαρχια με ενδιαφερει οχι Αθηνα θεσσαλονικη)

----------


## jkoukos

Πάροχος που να δίνει μόνο σύνδεση DSL χωρίς ενεργό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό, δεν υπάρχει στην χώρα μας.
Αυτό που μπορεί να δίνουν είναι σύνδεση χωρίς προπληρωμενο χρόνο ομιλίας, οπότε οι οποίες κλήσεις χρεώνονται έξτρα.

----------


## daras

Αρα αναγκαστικα μετα παιρνω αλλο νουμερο εαν θελω VoIP παροχο ?

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, αν θέλεις να έχεις σύνδεση DSL.

----------


## to Pontiki

Σε ποια πόλη είσαι; Ίσως υπάρχει κάποιος ασύρματος πάροχος μόνο για ιντερνετ και βάζεις μετά τηλεφωνία voip.

----------


## gcf

Κάποιο πακέτο adsl και τηλεφωνίας από άλλο πάροχο δεν σε καλύπτει; Πρέπει να υπάρχουν από 22-24€ το μήνα.

----------


## spsomas

Περίμενε φίλε μου γιατί τα έχεις μπερδέψει λίγο. Αφού είσαι στον ΟΤΕ με 32€ και θες να φύγεις σημαίνει πώς έχεις τηλεφωνικό νούμερο που υποθέτω θέλεις να κρατήσεις.

α. Πηγαίνεις σε άλλη εταιρεία με μικρότερο πάγιο Νόβα (γύρω στα είκοσι, με Ίντερνετ,αστικές, υπεραστικές και ίσως κάποια λεπτά κινητά), Voda 24€ (ίδιες παροχές με Νόβα) και αν είσαι και πελάτης Voda πας γύρω στα 21 με 22€.

β. Πας σε άλλη εταιρεία μόνο Ιντερνετ Νοβα (16.5€ αλλά με χρέωση των κλήσεων)

Για 3-4 ευρώ όμως συμφέρει να βάλεις 2play πρόγραμμα.

----------

